
Dental floss may increase toxic chemicals in the body, study suggests - RmDen
https://www.ajc.com/news/health-med-fit-science/dental-floss-certain-behaviors-may-increase-toxic-chemicals-the-body-study-suggests/50FJdtLzmanw8uuaH1UWCO/
======
rladd
Not "dental floss" but specifically floss which contained PFASs. Other
culprits were Teflon cookware and cardboard food packaging.

The dental floss results are hidden in the Supplementary Information document
linked in the original Nature article:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41370-018-0109-y#MOESM1](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41370-018-0109-y#MOESM1)

[https://static-
content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs413...](https://static-
content.springer.com/esm/art%3A10.1038%2Fs41370-018-0109-y/MediaObjects/41370_2018_109_MOESM1_ESM.docx)

These products contained fluorine, a marker for PFASs, as determined by
particle-induced γ-ray emission (PIGE) spectroscopy:

Colgate Total Dental Floss Mint

CVS Health SuperSlip Ease Between Waxed2

Oral-B Glide Pro-Health Mint

Oral-B Glide Pro-Health Original

Crest Glide Deep Clean Cool Mint Floss3

Signature Care Mint Waxed Comfort Floss2

These products were found not to contain any fluorine:

CVS Unwaxed

Desert Essence Tea Tree Oil Dental Tape

EcoDent Gentle Floss Premium Dental Floss with Essential Oils Mint Vegan Waxed

Johnson & Johnson Listerine Cool Mint Mint Floss

Johnson & Johnson Reach Clean Paste Icy Mint Woven Floss

Johnson & Johnson Reach Mint Waxed

Reach Mint Waxed

Reach Waxed Unflavored

Oral-B Complete Deep Clean Ultra Mint

Oral-B Satin Floss Mint

Rite-Aid Premium Waxed Mint Floss2

Tom's of Maine Naturally Waxed Antiplaque Flat Floss

------
vondur
Specifically a brand with a Teflon like compound to make it glide between
teeth. Oral B glide and some generic brands that are formulated with that
compound.

------
max76
It's refreshing to see a journalistic article use the word "toxic" while
referring to specific chemicals.

